# Custom TFO BVK 8wt 9' Fly Rod



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Finally finished it after several fits with it......I am satisfied..Turned out great!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Very well done. Nice reel seat. What reel did you put on it? Now the weave looks great.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Ellis! I got a Sage 3200 reel for it....Now, I just need to learn how to use it!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Those BVK rods are some of the best TFO makes. Been wanting to sell my Mangrove for one for a while now. But... The Orvis helios 2.... Oh my....


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice and clean. Who made your decal and did you turn your own grip? 

Pods


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments! It means a lot coming from you! I have admired your work for years!

I can turn custom grips, but I didn't on this one because it is my first fly rod build. I just felt it best to keep it simple this time. I got my decal from mudhole, but when I buy a few at a time, I am looking into getting them from decal connection.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Loving it!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Came out nice. Good job on the fly rod


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Well done!


----------

